

Software development: it’s got nothing to do with computers - otoolep
http://www.philipotoole.com/software-development-got-nothing-computers/

======
unwind
That form of ultra-clickbaiting should be outlawed by the internet police.

Refuting your own title in the first sentence just screams "but I made you
come here to read this, didn't I, moahaha". To me, it just makes the author
seem arrogant.

------
Personi
A short article, but it touches upon what makes software development work in
the long run. The ideas that last are the ones based on suiting people.

